# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  stres...

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, nie radzę sobie ze stresem , w sytuacjach stresowych ciężko mi mówić , ręce całe drżą, serce przyśpiesza i mam napad hiperwentylacji. Czasami ma też tak mimo, że się nie stresuję np.idąc ulicą słucham muzyki(słuchawki) również dopada mnie coś takiego, dlatego przestałam słuchać muzyki gdy gdzieś wychodzę. Staram się osłabić te tak zwane ataki np.staram się oddychać powoli głęboko,robię skłony,liczę sobie,staram sobie uświadomić, że właśnie wtym momencie się stresuje i rozważyć dlaczego(przyczyny, zastanowić się nad problemem),w myślach staram się uspokoić,piję wodę) jednak to niestety nie pomaga i tu następuje moje pytanie: Co mam zrobić by zmniejszyć odczuwany stres ?  

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbowałaś pić melisę albo brać ją w postaci suplementu np. forstres. Mi to pomagało na stres przed egzaminem na prawo jazdy, lubię jeździć ale niestety jazdy mnie bardzo stresowały. To mi pomogło, może warto udać się do psychologa?

----------


## Marudna

W zasadzie na początku musisz się poważnie zastanowić czym tak naprawdę się stresujesz; dlaczego stres wywołuje takie, a nie inne objawy (czujesz się winna; uważasz, że mimo iż masz rację to nie potrafisz jej udowodnić itepe.) i w końcu - co mogłoby Cię uspokajać. Dopóki nie zrozumiesz każdego z tych aspektów, nie przebrniesz przez to. Można pić melisę i łykać jakieś ziołowe tabletki, ale to nie pomaga na dłuższą metę. Grunt to zrozumienie. Podobnie jak poprzednik, sugeruję udać się do psychologa - taka osoba pomoże Ci znaleźć źródło problemu oraz naprowadzi na pozytywną ścieżkę do jego rozwiązania.

----------


## Szamanka

Stres jest wyłącznie wynikiem dwóch składowych: sytuacja + reakcja. W rozwinięciu oznacza to tyle, że w wydarzenie, w którym bierzemy udział, wymaga od nas pewnych zachowań. Ty zdecydowanie uważasz, że Twoje są niewłaściwe lub nieakceptowalne. Myślę, że oprócz stresu w grę wchodzi płaszczyzna poczucia własnej wartości, pewności siebie... Porozmawiaj z psychologiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedz.
Co do rozmowy z psychologiem to już kiedyś rozmawiałam na ten temat jednak wtedy to stres był odczuwalny jedynie przy np. wystąpieniach przed klasą, szkołą,egzaminami,konkursami i wtedy psycholog poradziła mi abym np.przed wystąpieniem wypiła melisę,starała się uspokoić i słuchała relaksacyjnej muzyki...cóż nawet to pomagało tyle, że z biegiem czasu (kilku lat) problem się powiększył. Ja zdaje sobie sprawę w jakich sytuacjach się stresuję (ale takowych sytuacji nie mogę wyeliminować) Wiem,że w danym momencie się stresuję, rozważam dlaczego,staram się na różne sposoby uspokoić. Jedynie nie potrafię zrozumieć takiej sytuacji jak wcześniej napisałam(idąc sobie np.na zajęcia przy słuchaniu muzyki mam taki atak jak przy stresie, mimo że nie mam powodu do stresu również przy wchodzeniu po schodach serce mi przyśpiesza i mam również taki atak (często,ale nie zawsze i nie mam podobno problemów ze sercem  bo jakieś 3 lata temu miałam ekg) Ale może faktycznie, źle się za to biorę i znów powinnam odwiedzić psychologa. Co do wypowiedzi Pani -Szamanki- Co do pewności siebie to jestem raczej osobą nieśmiałą , ale staram się z tym walczyć. Do poczucia własnej wartości to czasami faktycznie mam, że tak ujmę niższą, ale to raczej normalne.

----------


## Marudna

Takie nagłe "ataki stresu" jak to nazywasz biorą się z podświadomości. Czujesz wewnętrzny lęk choć może nie zdajesz sobie z tego sprawy. Może problemem jest nacisk zewnętrzny - mimo iż uważasz, że jesteś do czegoś świetnie przygotowana to boisz się, że nie podołasz np. egzamin zdasz na za niską ocenę (a przecież wszyscy uważają, że mogłabyś to zrobić najlepiej z całej uczelni) i nie chcesz czuć, że kogoś mogłabyś rozczarować). To trudny temat, nie znam Cię i ciężko mi oceniać i szukać źródła takich zachowań. Ale uważam, że jest to najczęstszą przyczyną stresu - uczucie zawodu - w oczach własnych, bliskich czy otoczenia. Starasz się i poświęcasz, a wynik często jest niezadowalający. Napady lęku świadczą o tym, w takim przypadku, że mierzymy wyżej niż niż pozwalają na to nasze możliwości i nie potrafimy tego zaakceptować.

----------


## adamrose045

i w końcu - co mogłoby Cię uspokajać. Dopóki nie zrozumiesz każdego z tych aspektów, nie przebrniesz przez to. Można pić melisę i łykać jakieś ziołowe tabletki, ale to nie pomaga na dłuższą metę. Grunt to zrozumienie. Podobnie jak poprzednik, sugeruję udać się do psychologa - taka osoba pomoże Ci znaleźć źródło problemu oraz naprowadzi na pozytywną ścieżkę do jego rozwiązania.




__________________
GuL

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie negowałabym ziołowych tabletek, mi forstres pomógł w trudnych chwilach, pozwolił się odprężyć. I to mi wystarczyło, moje problemy nie były jakieś mocno skomplikowane by iść do psychologa.

----------

